# NEW REPORT 9/09 (INTEGRATION RS WITH WATER SUPPLY SYSTEMS)



## FM William Burns (Oct 22, 2009)

*Integration of Residential Sprinkler Systems with Water Supply Systems*

http://www.firesprinklerinitiative.org/ ... ration.pdf


----------



## mjesse (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: NEW REPORT 9/09 (INTEGRATION RS WITH WATER SUPPLY SYSTEMS)

Excellent report!!

We are in the process of preparing information for the Board to determine if we will adopt a mandatory SFR ordinance.

All commercial and multi-family here currently requires protection and wireless notification.

Thanks for the resource.

mj


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: NEW REPORT 9/09 (INTEGRATION RS WITH WATER SUPPLY SYSTEMS)

No problem, will have more information from South Carolina soon on their recent acceptance of multi-purpose for use.


----------

